
Study says women are better at crowdfunding - urahara
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-fintech-crowdfunding-idUSKBN19Z2H5
======
rebootthesystem
Here you go: [http://bfy.tw/CrF0](http://bfy.tw/CrF0)

